# Mystery bird - ideas welcome



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

My daughter saw this bird in Pueto Pollensa, Mallorca while on holiday 6 weeks ago.

I thought we knew the birds in Mallorca but we are stumped on this one and would welcome help in its identification.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

That looks like a Muscovy Duck to me.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> That looks like a Muscovy Duck to me.


That was my first thought but I didn't think the red fleshy bit extended far enough on the bill of the one in the pic.
Could it be a young one?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It has all the features, and colouring, It could be a younger one that hasn't fully developed yet.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

or a local variant, certainly looks like a Muscovy to me

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

one for the pot.

sorry

dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Muscovy Duck
With extra fleshy bit.

More useful information.
http://www.kewpro.com/grimaud/recipes/


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We had some of them!
Muscovy Ducks
C.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a Muscovy, most probably a female or it could be a juvenile male. In the male the red caruncle on the face develops with maturity. One of our drakes is 2 years old and has a fully developed face, whereas the brood that hatched in May the males and females have roughly the same amount of 'caruncling' at the moment. The only difference in the sexes at the moment is their size, the males are about a third larger than the females.

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

How the hell does it find a mate looking like that. You would think it would be extinct by now. Its too ugly for me to eat.  But I do agree. This is the black and white, web footed, red faced yellow billed Mscovy duck, a cousin of the black and white, yellow footed, red faced Muscovy duck. 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

My thanks to all who replied. 

The picture in our book is of a Muscovy with a the fleshy beak and although I thought that was what my daughter had seen I thought I'd ask for a second or more opinion.
Even at my age I can learn something new.

As usual MotorhomeFacts comes up trumps.


----------

